

Google +1 spelling conventions - abraham
http://www.google.com/support/profiles/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1237207

======
drivebyacct2
This reads like a joke. It probably is, one way or another.

~~~
snprbob86
It's clearly a joke, but it makes me even more sure that it's a crummy name.
It also makes me think that there is a camp of folks at Google who agree :-P

